# What are your order in classical music genres ?



## APL (Oct 27, 2018)

I think it is the chamber music above all! 
Firstly, the king of them is the string quartet. Than the duos, the trios and so on.

After that, the concertos.

Than, they are the symphonies.

After that , I I enroll only the Operas.

What is about your opinion of this subject.

Thanks for your answer!
APL.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My order of preference:

Solo Keyboard
Chamber Works
Sacred Choral
Concertos
Symphonies
Tone Poems
Lieder
Opera
Ballet


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Not to hold on a list, changes every day.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

First and foremost, opera. After that, symphonies. That about wraps up my main interest.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2019)

Symphonies
Solo Piano (shorter pieces - sonata, nocturnes, Debussy, Satie etc - not concertos)
....I think that's it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2019)

It varies from week to week, but long term:

Chamber Works
Solo Keyboard
Symphonies
Tone Poems
Concertos
Sacred Choral
Lieder
Opera (only the music, not interested in DVD)
Ballet (only the music, not interested in DVD)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Operas are a clear last for me. Everything else up for grabs above that.


----------



## StrE3ss (Feb 20, 2019)

Symphony
Concerto
solo piano
Chamber
no opera


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Wow, so many opera haters! Surprising, I thought opera was what everyone lived for here.

They're all interchangeable for me, but I guess if I had to put something in dead last it would be incidental music and film music.

And yes, I'm not too big on opera either. I often really like the music, but generally find the plots maudlin or otherwise ridiculous.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

flamencosketches said:


> Wow, so many opera haters! Surprising, I thought opera was what everyone lived for here.


Far from it. TC has a very dedicated opera base, but it's not very many members.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

For me most genres are before opera, but no hate involved <3


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Changes regularly, but for now:

Solo piano
Concerto
Chamber
Symphony
Tone poem
.
.
.
Opera.
.
.
.
Sacred choral


----------



## Rubens (Nov 5, 2017)

Symphony
Piano
Piano concerto
Harpsichord
Lute
Oratorio


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm satisfied wit any type, so It's hard to decide my least favorite, but the most would be ballet, no doubt.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> I'm satisfied wit any type, so It's hard to decide my least favorite, but the most would be ballet, no doubt.


You gotta get into Stravinsky, my friend. Check out the Firebird, Petrushka, and the Rite of Spring. These are his famous three early ballets. They are largely based on Russian folklore. I think you might really like them.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

flamencosketches said:


> You gotta get into Stravinsky, my friend. Check out the Firebird, Petrushka, and the Rite of Spring. These are his famous three early ballets. They are largely based on Russian folklore. I think you might really like them.


I will, thanks!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Symphonies and concertos are pretty much tied for 1st
Tone poems
Large chamber ensembles
Chamber
Solo instrument
I am not sure how to place ballets, because The Rite of Spring, Firebird, Petrushka are some of my favorite pieces. When I listen to them, they stand alone musically. Almost like a symphony or tone poem. Other ballets by Bartok, Schoenberg, Britten, Barber, and some others, I feel the same way.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Great
Good
Okay
Mediocre
Derivative
Bad


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2019)

flamencosketches said:


> Wow, so many opera haters! Surprising, I thought opera was what everyone lived for here.
> 
> They're all interchangeable for me, but I guess if I had to put something in dead last it would be incidental music and film music.
> 
> And yes, I'm not too big on opera either. I often really like the music, but generally find the plots maudlin or otherwise ridiculous.


It's difficult to attach much significance to results from small self-selecting samples like the responses to this question.

For people such as me who like a limited amount of opera and ballet, it may also be difficult to know how to place these genres in the order of preferences if the interest is in the music per se, or only bits of the entire works, and not at all in the visual aspects of any of it.

I have no hard evidence but would hazard a guess that many people whose main interest is opera probably aren't interested in much else in classical music. From my limited experience talking to serious opera fans I have met in the past, they don't seem to have much clue about anything else in classical music, except a few composers' names and the odd highly popular work. If I'm right, such people may be disinclined to put down "opera" (or ballet) and nothing else in lists like this one, further biasing the results.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My favourite works are spread over all genres. Checking out new stuff, I would be tempted first with concertos (especially for unusual instruments), symphonies, string quartets, organ music and Lieder (in any language).


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2017)

StrE3ss said:


> Symphony
> Concerto
> solo piano
> Chamber
> no opera


Same
Although I may slip "other solo instruments" after chamber. 


flamencosketches said:


> Wow, so many opera haters! Surprising, I thought opera was what everyone lived for here.
> 
> They're all interchangeable for me, but I guess if I had to put something in dead last it would be incidental music and film music.
> 
> And yes, I'm not too big on opera either. I often really like the music, but generally find the plots maudlin or otherwise ridiculous.


I don't see any opera hate?
I'd put opera last on my list too. Just "not very interested", not hate!


----------

